# Well the great walk away is almost finished



## svenm2112 (Aug 8, 2020)

In my last post of the I say I was going to walk away. From all the BBW and SSBBW groups. I have deleted. Every single SSBBW and BBW. Dating website that includes. Instagram Facebook Hi 5, BBW Cupid Feabie, and fantasy feeder. If Conrad had to delete button I would hit it. The next one is going to be YouTube. Plus the over 5,000 pictures. I have stored in my micro SD card. People are trying to convince me to stay. To be still be a FA. Well I don't want to be one anymore. you guys love SSBBW BBWs can have it. I don't want to be one anymore. I don't want to hurt. So if you're asking me if I'm going to stay. The answer is no. I have made up my mind not to stay.
Farewell


----------



## Lightning Man (Aug 9, 2020)

Why on earth would anyone want to talk you into liking something that you don't? Nobody had to convince me I like BBWs. And even after my ex-wife hurt me and my ex-girlfriend hurt me, I still liked BBWs. If you don't anymore, you don't.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm not going to ask you to stay. 

I will wish you the best in whatever you decide that will make you happy. 

I ask that you also find happiness within yourself and allow that happiness to radiate to whomever you meet rather they are skinny or bbw. 

Good luck at finding happiness


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 10, 2020)

there may be something about being online too much time that is probably making it more difficult to socialize in person, i have to concede that, and if there are no bbw bash or anything of the sort in town, well, recognize that and go out or learn to see our ladies just in the screen


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 10, 2020)

Did he say 5000 pictures? No wonder he's having such a tough time. Guy can't seem to make up his mind!


----------



## Rob hudson (Aug 31, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a cry for attention. It takes all kinds, I guess.


----------

